#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  No capacity limits for future wireless networks.

## Bhavya

Researchers found that with the use of Massive multiple inputs, multiple-output (MIMO) antennas wireless networks can transfer data without any capacity limitation. By increasing the number of antennas we can increase the capacity of data. Check out this article for more information.

----------

